# IMPORTANT READ...Imperative!!!



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

I found this on the http://www.parliament.go.ke/# Please read. It is old... back in 2008 but it applies right now!! I started to research from a video on youtube.. I put the link to the video at the bottom of the page. I checked out the resources and pasted it below in case it is taken down. If you must skim through it go to the blue highlighted parts.

Here is astonishing documentation from the Kenya Parliment.

http://www.parliament.go.ke/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=91&Itemid=84
go to 5 11 08 page 3277

Read it and here is a paste

HOUSE SHOULD ADJOURN TO DISCUSS
ELECTION OF MR. BARRACK OBAMA
Ms. Odhiambo: On a point of order, Mr. Deputy Speaker, Sir. It is not on this issue. I
stand on a point of order under Standing Order No.20 to seek leave for adjournment of the House
to discuss the American presidential election results.

(Applause)

Mr. Deputy Speaker, Sir, the President-elect, Mr. Obama, is a son of the soil
country. Every other country in this continent is celebrating the Obama win. It is only proper and
fitting that the country which he originates should show the same excitement, pomp and colour. I,
therefore, seek leave of the House that we adjourn to discuss the issue.

Mr. Deputy Speaker: Order! Order! Ms. Odhiambo, Standing Order No.20 says:-
"Any hon. Member may at any time rise in his place and seek leave to move the
adjournment of the House for purposes of discussing a definite matter of urgent
national importance."
This means national "Kenyan" importance. The election of Senator Barrack Obama---
An hon. Member: It is President Obama!

Mr. Deputy Speaker: President-elect has not been sworn-in yet. The election of President elect
Obama is of utmost national importance to the United States of America. Ms. Odhiambo, you
are a lawyer. You had better be very careful where you transgress between watching your own
sovereignty and what can be interpreted in some quarters as some form of treason. We appreciate
and respect him. We are happy and we were looking forward to his election. It is not a matter of
urgent definite national importance to Kenya. In any case, whereas the ruling from the Chair would
not have been any different, you are supposed to approach the Chair at least two hours in advance
and give a notice of that information.
Nonetheless, let us hold our horses. Let the excitement not make us look like American
citizens. We are citizens of the sovereign Republic of Kenya.

(Applause)

Hon. Members, I think we had better take note of that and internalise it. We should know
where our utmost loyalty is.
The Assistant Minister for Higher Education, Science and Technology (Mr. Kamama):
On a point of order, Mr. Deputy Speaker, Sir. I just want to seek guidance from the Chair on this
matter. Considering the fact that even His Excellency the President declared that tomorrow will be
PARLIAMENTARY DEBATES 3278 November 5, 2008
a national holiday to celebrate Obama's success, do you not think this is an urgent matter? So many
man hours will be lost tomorrow because of this "Obama mania". I seek guidance on this matter.

Mr. Deputy Speaker: Hon. Members, tell me what is so urgent that you really want to
discuss? Do you want to discuss the speech of Obama? What do you want to discuss on this Floor?
If it is the celebrations, His Excellency the President has made tomorrow a public holiday. The
House is not open to any debate on the ruling of the Chair. Those are the rules under the Standing
Orders of the Republic of Kenya. I do not know how it is in the American Congress but for the
Republic of Kenya, the Chair has given a ruling on this and the matter is closed.

Mr. Affey: On a point of order, Mr. Deputy Speaker, Sir. While I appreciate your ruling, I
also wish to seek the indulgence of the Chair. Given the mood in the country, this morning, quite a
number of us failed to ask our Questions because of the excitement in the country. For the first
time, we have a leader of a great country in this world whose blood is Kenyan. For that matter,
would I be in order to request you to allow me to ask my Question since I did not ask it in the
morning.

Ms. Odhiambo: On a point of order, Mr. Deputy Speaker, Sir.

Mr. Deputy Speaker: Order, Ms. Odhiambo! The Chair of the Kenya National Assembly
is on its feet. So, order.
Mr. Affey, you approach the Chair and seek if you want a reinstatement of your Question in
the formal manner, practice and traditions of this House. The Chair has got some communication
to make. As far as the interest and happiness regarding the elections that have just been concluded
in the United States of America are concerned, this will put that to rest.
COMMUNICATION FROM THE CHAIR
CONGRATULATORYMESSAGE TO
PRESIDENT-ELECTBARRACKOBAMA
Hon. Members, as you may be aware, the people of the United States of America have just
had a historic election where the son of this soil, Barrack Hussein Obama, has been elected the
44th President of the United States of America and the first African-American President in the
history of that country, please join me in registering and sending this House's congratulations to the
President-elect Obama for overcoming great odds to emerge victorious.
Indeed, this is a testimony of the democratic practice in the United States of America that
we, in Kenya, can also emulate. I also wish to congratulate his opponent, Senator John McCain, for
conducting a dignified campaign and statesmanship in his conceding speech. It is our hope that
with this change, the USA and the world will be placed on a different trajectory and this will
strengthen international co-operation and forge closer partnership between the USA and other
nations in the continent, particularly Kenya.
I also wish to bring to your attention that the President of the Republic of Kenya, His
Excellency President Mwai Kibaki, has declared tomorrow Thursday 6th November, 2008, a public
holiday in honour of the election of Senator Barrack Hussein Obama. Please, join me in thanking
his Excellency President Kibaki for this early gesture and correctly reading the mood of not only
the country but the whole world. On my behalf and that of this House, I would like to congratulate
and give best wishes to Senator Barrack Hussein Obama.

(Applause)

The Vice-President and Minister for Home Affairs (Mr. Musyoka): Mr. Deputy
November 5, 2008 PARLIAMENTARY DEBATES 3279
Speaker, Sir, while thanking you for that Communication from the Chair, I want to join the rest of
the world and, indeed, all of us - and it is understandable that the rest of African Continent and the
whole world is celebrating a dawn of a new era--- As we congratulate the American people and
more, specifically, Senator Barrack Obama who is now President-elect, it is important to reflect on
the journey that he has travelled so far. When countries get their foreign policy right, a lot of hope
can ensue. What I have in mind is the famous Kennedy airlifts of the 1960s when many Kenyans
were, due the friendship with the then Government and the late Tom Joseph Mboya, given the
opportunity to travel to the United States of America as a result of which we now have an African
American of Kenyan origin being President-elect. This is momentous. At 4.00 o'clock this
morning, Senator John McCain graciously conceded defeat. I was among the first Kenyans - as I
know many Kenyans did not sleep but were following the outcome of those elections - to
congratulate the President-elect. While doing so, I also observed that the world will now be a safer
place under the Presidency of Senator Barrack Obama. The world will not continue to observe
American unilateralism. Some of us held the view that the war in Iraq was a mistake because the
United Nations Security Council did not give its approval. The rest of us in Africa stood in
solidarity and said that it was important to have a UN Security Council whose responsibility is to
ensure world peace and security. Be that as it may---


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Imperative? I think not...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*???*

So some people in the leadership of Kenya were a little bit excited that one of their descendants was elected as President of the United States?

I might be a little slow about this, but I need more of an explanation about why you think it is imperative that we read this?

Do you think they are saying he was born in Kenya? I did not get that from reading this.


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

It means the last 5 years of executive orders can be erased.

"for the first time, we have a leader of a great country in this world whose blood is Kenyan." And there are other quotes in to this reference.

Here is another two years later from their Parliament in 2010

Here is another ...from Kenya parliament March 25 2010http://www.parliament.go.ke/# go to hanscard 2010 then to 25 3 10 ( near the bottom of page) . Then go to pg 31. Below I made a paste for you.

The other thing that we are addressing through devolution is exclusion. What has
made us suffer as a nation is exclusion. Once people feel excluded, even when you want
to employ a policeman or constable or you want to build a dispensary, it must come from
the centre. In the colonial days, these things were being done on the ground and they
could give bursaries and build roads. I commend devolution. Those who fear devolution
are living in the past. They are being guided by their ethnic consideration and objectives.
They are living in the past. If America was living in a situation where they feared
ethnicity and did not see itself as a multiparty state or nation, how could a young man
born here in Kenya, who is not even a native American, become the President of
America? It is because they did away with exclusion. What has killed us here is
exclusion; that once Mr. Orengo is President, I know of no other place than Ugenya. That
is why we were fighting against these many Presidencies in the past. I hope that Kenya
will come of age. This country must come of age. People want freedom and nations want
liberation, but countries want independence.
I beg to support.

He never qualified to run for president. Which means he can not be our Commander in Chief, can not serve as our President and every law passed is not legal that he has been party to. This is historical...yes . It has never happened before. In our country this is no little thing. We as a nation will stand for laws to be followed for the protection of our Constitution and the people of the United States. The courts will have to decide. As for me...it is very plain to see the proof in the reading and I am sure as word is spread others will see the same.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Laura said:


> "for the first time, we have a leader of a great country in this world whose blood is Kenyan." And there are other quotes in to this reference.


I have European blood from several countries as do most caucasion/white people in this country! I was born in Michigan, which makes me a "natural born US citizen" and therefore eligible to run for President! His father was Kenyan, so the only difference is by how many generations we are removed from our bloodline countries. Trust me I am not defending him only stating the facts of the matter!


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

Obama was born in Kenya. There is a difference. This is not about his father. Please read more carefully.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Explain why I should trust and believe politicians in Kenya any more than I trust and believe politicians here?

If a politician told me the sun was hot I'd get a thermometer and check... I doubt seriously they any better in Kenya, just sayin...


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Same goes for an illegal immagrant hopping the border and giving birth to a child here. The child is a born US citizen correct? Eligible for presidency correct?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Laura said:


> Obama was born in Kenya. There is a difference. This is not about his father. Please read more carefully.


Obama was born in Honolulu unless they were able to fake birth announcements in the Honolulu newspapers.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

FatTire said:


> Explain why I should trust and believe politicians in Kenya any more than I trust and believe politicians here?
> 
> If a politician told me the sun was hot I'd get a thermometer and check... I doubt seriously they any better in Kenya, just sayin...


Because a country whose top export is marathon runners , is obviously running so flawlessly that they can control the governments of much larger and economically developed and (chaotic) super power. Oh and do it in one congressional meeting. Or maybe this is all garbage.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

'twas a rhetorical question..


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

*The courts will decide ....*

The courts will decide once this is given more time and exposure.

The post contains minutes from Kenya's Parliament not media related.

Also Kenya was given 100 s of millions during the first 4 years of Obama's Presidency... for "Aids" studies. This time around they are on board for billions.The Global Fund is the world's largest financier of anti-AIDS, TB and malaria programs and by mid-2012 has approved funding of USD 22.9 billion that supports more than 1,000 programs in 151 countries. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Global_Fund_to_Fight_AIDS,_Tuberculosis_and_Malaria0. Our country has the best labs and Universities in the world and yet this money goes abroad and much of is marked to go to Kenya. HHmm ...interesting and disturbing


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Billions? The Global Fund is an international institution with many donor countries and foundations. According to their 2011 annual report, the US had contributed 6 million of a 9 million dollar decades long pledge that began in 2001. Are you just picking numbers at random to support your theories? That's disturbing. Geez.


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Important? Imperative? 

May I ask why?


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's been four years. He's been proven to be American born. If you want to be pissed at something factual may I suggest The biological tampering of our food supply? That is important and imperative to survival.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

You seriously think that if there were anything irregular in Obama's birth and/or citizenship, it would not already have been the subject of major legal action by the Republicans. With all the millions of dollars and effort that Obama's political opponents could bring to bear on this issue, if there were anything to this the lawsuits would be flying.

I have rarely seen a dead horse beaten so often.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

FatTire said:


> 'twas a rhetorical question..


Reply to Reply 'twas scantly clad in sarcasm to match the rhetoric. But they do actually have good runners.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

txpossum said:


> You seriously think that if there were anything irregular in Obama's birth and/or citizenship, it would not already have been the subject of major legal action by the Republicans. With all the millions of dollars and effort that Obama's political opponents could bring to bear on this issue, if there were anything to this the lawsuits would be flying.
> 
> I have rarely seen a dead horse beaten so often.


I agree.

There's a thin line between prepping and paranoia. Those who continue to beat dead horses like this one will most likely be a problem for the rest of us come a major SHTF scenario. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't believe for a second that even if Obama was born in Kenya that the political power structure (shadow government) is going to remove him or his executive orders before the next Presidential election cycle.

His father isn't Barack Obama, Sr.. His father is Frank Davis. Barack Obama was a shill, an arrangement to protect Frank. Frank was a family acquaintance near his mother's aunt in Hawaii. If you don't know, there are nude pics of Obama's mother anywhere on the internet. Guess who was a porn photographer at that time? Frank. Those nude pics of Obama's mother Ann? Guess who has tan lines and is posing in a house with Christmas decorations in the background. Nude pics with tan lines during Christmas time? Hawaii. Our President is the product of that affair. Guess who was also a community activist and wrote a memoir about having an affair with an underage white girl named Ann along with his wife? Frank. The subject of the Obama book is partially about Frank. He even cites Frank on some topics. That's his father. That's why you can't see the birth certificate. Frank is on it, not Barack Obama Sr..

Was he also born in Kenya and traveled to Hawaii a couple days after birth? Very possible, and even probable. Nothing is going to be done about it. Not until after he's gone from office. Never gonna happen.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Why isnt this in the conspiracy theory part of the forum? I mean.. I have all sorts of doubts about "Dear leader".. but this doesn't belong in this section.. does it?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Even if where he was born was faked and he was born in Kenya, he would still be eligible for US citizenship because his mother is a US citizen. Both parents do not have to be American and even if a mother goes into labor on the moon, if she is American or the proven father is American then the child is counted as an American.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Even if his dad was ET it makes no difference now.
He is here and not going away and we have to live with it.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Thought he was born in Ireland then teleported to Hawaii


----------

